
Beyond distributed and decentralized: what is a federated network? - zoowar
http://networkcultures.org/wpmu/unlikeus/resources/articles/what-is-a-federated-network/
======
mindcrime
Interesting article. Another take on federation would be the one espoused by
the folks who created the WS-Federation spec. Their whitepaper (linked from
the Wikipedia Page[1]) is an interesting read.

[1]: [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WS-
Federation](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WS-Federation)

